
Will grant $ from a non-profit foundation preclude profitability? - ewheeler

======
ewheeler
I have no experience with grant proposals or grant stipulations and nobody
I've spoken with seems to have an answer. Would it be possible to get a grant
with terms for developing a software tool that I could then sell as a
commercial product? One suggestion was to apply for a grant with language only
about researching the effectiveness of a tool, and then use the funds to
develop the tool.

------
ced
What project do you have in mind?

